
Why Nintendo should ignore Super Mario Run’s poor reviews - taylorbuley
http://venturebeat.com/2016/12/20/why-nintendo-should-ignore-super-mario-runs-bad-reviews/
======
pbarnes_1
This is Nintendo's own fault for not making it $10 upfront. That way people
would have had to pay to review.

------
grillvogel
shocking revelations

